# Kenpo Associations



## Rob_Broad

Whose banner do you follow?  If the organization you belong to is not here please don't be offended, I only had room for 10.  But if it is not in the list let us know what the organization is.


----------



## KenpoTess

IKKO woman here


----------



## Kirk

My instructor is under Huk's lineage, so he wears a rocker patch
that says "Parker/Planas" lineage, that's it.  As far as I know, the
only organization he belongs to is NAPMA.


----------



## Rob_Broad

At this point in time I am independent, and I like it that way.


----------



## jfarnsworth

I'm not associated with one at this present time. 
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Sigung86

Teaching Tracy's (modified) and learning SL-4 currently.

Dan


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo

AKKI


----------



## Klondike93

My instructor used to be in the AKKS, but when his instructor left he followed and is not affiliated with one right now. He didn't say why they left and since it's none of my business, I didn't pry.


:asian:


----------



## ProfessorKenpo

right here


----------



## bdparsons

IKCA


----------



## Michael Billings

United Kenpo Systems
UKS


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> 
> *United Kenpo Systems
> UKS *



I'm not familiar with this one.  Who heads it?


----------



## RCastillo

Tracy, but........double agent with the IKKO(under cover work) find out the secrets of the Goldendragon!


----------



## matthewgreenland

I am associated with the AKKS - under Mr. Sepulveda and Mr. Speakman.

I truly enjoy this organization - and really feel at home.  Mr. Sepulveda is a great instructor as well as a great friend.


----------



## kenpochip

I'm with the IKCA


----------



## Blindside

Teaching modified Tracy, but independent!!!


----------



## Michael Billings

Kirk, 

The UKS was originally formed by Bryan Hawkins (managing the West LA school for Mr. Parker) and Jeff Speakman.  There was a business falling out and Mr. Speakman did his own thing with John Sepulveda (who will be here next weekend) and it has been a great success.

Bryan Hawkin is the UKS president, Bob Liles, Tommy Burks (my teacher), Howard Silva (you know, the one painted on the wall of your school, along with Barbara Hale) Andre Sims, Mark Ainsley, Jim Diggs,  Gurujodha S. Khalsa, Wes Idol, and myself are the senior belts in the UKS.  

If I am forgetting anyone, and I know I am, I apologize.  I joined because I liked what Bryan Hawkins was doing at the time, Tommy Burks was my teacher and he was joining, but did not require me to, and Bob Liles and I had several laying on of hands at seminars or camps  and it totally rocked (in the true sense of the work in Kenpo).  Howard Silva was one of Mr. Parker's students who lived in Austin temporarily and taught an advanced class for about a year at Brian Duffy's school.  Everyone attended it at first, then attendence started dropping as we started rocking and rolling a little more.  He is responsible for training my body to move like Mr. Parker intended.  I attribute him a great mentor for me, and needless to say I stayed with him the entire time he was here.  If anyone is my American Kenpo father, it was he.  This is also what Bryan Hawkins refers to him as.  He is the age Mr. Parker would be now and very close to him.  He did a seminar for me last month that was awesome for a 71 year young man.  He is the epitamy of a man dedicated to the Art.

I found a group of guys:
1.  I liked to workout with
2.  Were training actively with Mr. Parker up until his passing.
4.  Moved well.
5.  Had similar goals for an organization, quality, not quantity.

Frank Trejo, Dian Tanaka, George Waite, and Tony Martin are not UKS, but are consistantly at our functions and participate.  Edmund usually shows up for a visit and is close to several of us. 

It is a matter of opinion whether the UKS has met all it's goals.  It is primarily a California association, but has members from several other states, and I believe Patrick Pace has a school in the United Kingdom.  It has stuck to it guns re: small with quality and using the latest techniques and extensions that were being worked on by Mr. Parker and people like Dennis Conatser.   The progress is in the carrying on of material in a similar vein, and adding to it, not altering what was there that made sense.  It's camps are primarily closed to non association people, although exceptions have been made for a few individuals or their students.  They happen in LA or up in Sacramento where Bob Liles is.

OK that's enough.  Check out their website for more info:
http://www.uks-kenpo.com/ 

-Michael Billings
UKS-Texas


----------



## Kirk

Thanks for the info Mr Billings.  Is it your school that Mr Sepulveda
is going to be holding his seminar?  I saw the flyer up on the 
bulletin board at my school.  Mr Abernathy for sure is going, and
a couple more said they are, and some said they might, 
depending on finances.  I'm curious about the belt breakdowns.
I've only been to Huk and Mr Parker Jr's seminars, which didn't
do that ... what goes on when the belts are broken down?  
Common sense would say we work on techs specific to our belt
groups, but ya never know, which is why I'm asking.


----------



## lifewise

I am IKCA

:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings

Nope, not at my school.  Austin Kenpo Karate is a Tracy derivative with strong roots in Hung-Gar.  They are NCKKA (Mr. Swan and Sigung Labouty.)  

Break it down - more attention due to smaller classes and more appropriate level material.  I assume he will challenge all of us.  He was on my panel for my 3rd Black.  Used to be close friends with the Duffy's and I assume he still is.  He has strong Texas ties and been to many camps down here.

Email me directly with any more questions, don't want to get too off track on an open thread.

Later,
-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## fanged_seamus

AKKI


----------



## Ronin

Ikko here.  I've been with Mr. Conatser for almost 20 years and can honestly say I'd study with him and maybe a select few if he were to pass on (God I hope not!!)  I've had the honor over the years of having gone to seminars put on by Mr. Parker, Skip Hancock, Brian Duffy, Mike Pick, Frank Trejo, Jeff Speakman and many others.  Not only have I learned from them but since, Mr. Conatser knew all of them, I had the pleasure of tagging along on lunches and hearing all the kenpo gossip not to mention watching them work out together.  I just like dealing with him   since he is always great with people and has a good sense of humor and even when he was annoyed with my stupidity at times,  has managed to convert it into a valuable lesson. Thats why I like the IKKO.


----------



## IKCAMemberGary

I have been affiliated with the IKCA for 7 years now, and have had NOTHING but a great time and a great learning experience.

I am proud to be associated with Chuck Sullivan and Vic LeRoux, and all of the great Kenpoists that are in our organization.

Gary


----------



## kenpo3631

From 1986 to 1989 with the IKKA

1989? - When was the LTKKA formed? I was with them for the first year of it's existence, then got out when my instructor left the association after having a heart to heart with Mr. Parker over the phone.

1990 to 1992- IKKA

1992-94 Independent

1994 to 1996 - CKF (Chinese Karate Federation)

1996 to present - Independent

:asian:


----------



## eternalwhitebelt

Independent.  No affiliation.  I love to study with everyone, but I am stingy with my money and usually refuse to give it up for a newsletter or something like that.  In my experience that is all I have ever recieved from being in an org.


----------



## Les

1975 to 1997   
International Kenpo Karate Association


1997 to present time  
American Kenpo Karate International




Les


----------



## Les

Mr Paul Mills, President of the AKKI association, has a saying I'd like to share with you:


"When you drink the water, remember the spring from which it came"


Les


----------



## eternalwhitebelt

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *Mr Paul Mills, President of the AKKI association, has a saying I'd like to share with you:
> 
> 
> "When you drink the water, remember the spring from which it came"
> 
> 
> Les *



Nice quote but what does that have to do with joining an org.?


----------



## Les

> _Originally posted by eternalwhitebelt _
> 
> *
> 
> Nice quote but what does that have to do with joining an org.? *



What it means it that no matter which organisation you are with now, without Mr Parker we wouldn't be here.

Les


----------



## Goldendragon7

Let's just hope all realize that the spring was Ed Parker and not some imposter trying to insert himself in befor him........ lol

:asian:


----------



## Blindside

Wow, where are all the IKKA folk?  As of this post there hasn't been a single member....  I knew the IKKA was diminished with its fragmentation, but I didn't realize it had gone this far.

Sad to see.

Lamont


----------



## Goldendragon7




----------



## kenpo3631

There are few, but there are also "closet" IKKA  people who are still affiliated personally but don't have their school affiliated.


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> * *



Maybe the time is ripe for a "raid" on those orphans running losse?:idea:


----------



## Goldendragon7

No, that's not my style.... I want good serious students, I don't need to steal others.

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *No, that's not my style.... I want good serious students, I don't need to steal others.
> 
> :asian: *



I'll get better. But maybe they need a leader, and don't know where to go? You gotta admit, with as many associations as there are, it can be confusing.


----------



## lifewise

Regardless of how the poll ends - I think it is great that the IKCA has this following here. (both the silent and the acknowledged members)

For those interested in knowing more - check them out personally.
www.karateconnection.com  They are a great bunch of folks.


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> Maybe they need a leader, and don't know where to go? You gotta admit, with as many associations as there are, it can be confusing.
> *



Well, you do have a good point there...... I'm glad I have you for a scout and recruiter.

 
:asian:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> Well, you do have a good point there...... I'm glad I have you for a scout and recruiter.
> 
> 
> :asian: *



Just don't forget my 50% commission, free IKKO membership, patches.Thanks!:boing2:

Oh, and new rank!


----------



## Goldendragon7

Paid on performance....
:asian:


----------



## don bohrer

I am under Bill Packers American Kenpo Karate Association. Mr. Packer was a contemprary of the late Tom Conners. In the early 70's Conners and Parker formed COPAR which later expanded into TRACOPAR. The partnership fell apart during the late 70's leaving Mr. Conners head of many schools around the southwest. Bill Packer re-structured the organization shortly after Conners death into what it is today. 

When I first started Kenpo I thought my organization directly under Ed Packers, and later under Tracy's. After some searching and exposure I realized that we didn't belong directly to either. Our technique structure has been changed. Some techniques have been modified, or changed at which belt you learn them.  I do believe most of the Kata are the same as the Tracy lineage. 

I am willing to post techniques and kata for comparasions if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dave Simmons

:asian:


----------



## Klondike93

> _Originally posted by don bohrer _
> 
> *I am under Bill Packers American Kenpo Karate Association. Mr. Packer was a contemprary of the late Tom Conners. In the early 70's Conners and Parker formed COPAR which later expanded into TRACOPAR. The partnership fell apart during the late 70's leaving Mr. Conners head of many schools around the southwest. Bill Packer re-structured the organization shortly after Conners death into what it is today.
> 
> When I first started Kenpo I thought my organization directly under Ed Packers, and later under Tracy's. After some searching and exposure I realized that we didn't belong directly to either. Our technique structure has been changed. Some techniques have been modified, or changed at which belt you learn them.  I do believe most of the Kata are the same as the Tracy lineage.
> 
> I am willing to post techniques and kata for comparasions if anyone is interested. *




I'm interested in reading more, please do.

:asian:


----------



## don bohrer

Sorry about taking time to reply Klondike93. Here's a few of our lower belts and the order of techs. Does anything look familier?  

*GOLD*
ALL BASICS STANCES, PUNCHES, KICKS, MOVEMENT, ETC.
KIMONO GRAB
LOCKING THE ARM A, B, C, D
CHOP TO THE RIGHT
OPPONENTS AT SIDES A, B

SHORT FORM 1
16 COUNT BLOCK (STAR BLOCKING SET?)

*Orange*
SUMO
INWARD DEFENSE A, B, C, D
ANVIL
CRANE KICK
ENCIRCLING ARMS, SET 1 A, B, C, D
CRASHING ELBOW A, B
BEARHUG (FREE IN FRONT) A, B, C, D
OUTWARD DEFENSE A, B, C, D
EAGLE'S BEAK A, B
KICK BLOCKS A, B, C
BEAR HUG (PINNED IN FRONT)
ATTACKING CIRCLE A, B, C (RIGHT AND LEFT)
ENCIRCLING ARMS, SET 2 A, B, C
COVERS A1, A2, B1, B2
FULL NELSON A, B
CRASH OF THE EAGLE, SET 1 A, B, C, D
BEARHUG (FREE IN BACK) A, B

LONG FORM 1
LITTLE TIGER/ couples with little crane in next belt; 2 man set


----------



## Klondike93

It looks real familiar to me.

It looks a lot like the curricullum at the first kenpo school I went to. 

Wow, memory lane.



:asian:


----------



## MinnieMin

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *Mr Paul Mills, President of the AKKI association, has a saying I'd like to share with you:
> 
> 
> "When you drink the water, remember the spring from which it came"
> 
> 
> Les *



What a humble and beautiful saying!!!
My teacher is with UKS (United Kenpo Systems), so i applied to join too.  I haven't received any reply yet, but I know I am in because my check was cashed. hehe

Min :asian:


----------



## Les

> _Originally posted by MinnieMin _
> 
> *My teacher is with UKS (United Kenpo Systems), so i applied to join too.  *



The UKS have some fine Instructors.

If you come across an English guy called Patrick Pace tell him to come home. We miss him.

Les


----------



## MinnieMin

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *
> 
> The UKS have some fine Instructors.
> 
> If you come across an English guy called Patrick Pace tell him to come home. We miss him.
> 
> Les *



I will meet Mr. Patrick Pace sooner or later either in TX or in Los Angeles.   My daughter is studying in UCLA, you see, there are many opportunities. 

Min :asian:


----------



## Michael Billings

I know Patrick well.  He is a great instructor and great fun.  He and his dad have made almost every camp I have been to in California.  I assume his dad is still teaching in the UK?

-Michael
UKS-Texas


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *Whose banner do you follow?  If the organization you belong to is not here please don't be offended, I only had room for 10.  But if it is not in the list let us know what the organization is. *



I am with Senior Professor Brian Duffy and the America Kenpo Federation (AKF).
http://www.akfkenpo.com


----------



## WilliamTLear

I belong to the United Kenpo Systems association. While I know there are many good Kenpo Associations out there right now, the U.K.S. is the best for me.

Take Care,
Billy Lear

P.S. Mr. Billings... are you going to be able to make it out in September? I remember you might have family obligations, but it would be good to see you! Patrick Pace Jr. will be here...


----------



## Nightingale

the school I'm at is OAKKA (Original American Kenpo Karate Assn... Dave Hebler's assn.)  and LTKKA (Larry Tatum Kenpo Karate Assn)

The school is Grilli and Delmark's House of American Kenpo (formerly Darrin Phillips House of American Kenpo...he moved to Idaho and gave the school to two of his black belts)


----------



## KenpoDave

Hey, Blindside, I had a buddy that was teaching Tracy's for a bit up in Cheyenne!

Tracy's for me, again!

Dave


----------



## Seig

I believe that if you are looking into an assosciatgion, you should look at the philosophies and practices governing them and choos one that best suits your own leanings.


----------



## Blindside

> Hey, Blindside, I had a buddy that was teaching Tracy's for a bit up in Cheyenne!



Hi Dave,

He isn't there anymore is he?

I met one of his students a couple of years ago, but I never made it over to their school.  

Lamont


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *the school I'm at is OAKKA (Original American Kenpo Karate Assn... Dave Hebler's assn.)  and LTKKA (Larry Tatum Kenpo Karate Assn)*



Aside from the fact that Dave Hebler is activly trying to kill me I think he's a hell of a guy and I like him.

...as long as he doesn't catch me.


----------



## Nightingale

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Aside from the fact that Dave Hebler is activly trying to kill me I think he's a hell of a guy and I like him.
> 
> ...as long as he doesn't catch me.
> *



Gou!

What did you do?!


----------



## GouRonin

It all started with a shot of Canadian Whiskey I bought for him in a roadhouse bar in PA.

After that it's a little fuzzy but he was cursing my name on the mat the next day saying he was going to kill me.
 

But I'm innocent. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Dave Hebler rawks!
Woo!
:cheers:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *I believe that if you are looking into an assosciatgion, you should look at the philosophies and practices governing them and choos one that best suits your own leanings. *



Hey Seig, Thanks for the plug! You're a heck of a friend!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Hey Seig, Thanks for the plug! You're a heck of a friend! *


Aw Shucks, think nuttin of it.....


----------



## M F

I count four, no make that five of us AKKI members now.  I'm number five.  I'll probably be the least talkative of the bunch.  I prefer to listen.  Plus, Brother John usually says what I'm thinking, but he says it much more eloquently.


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by M F _
> 
> *I count four, no make that five of us AKKI members now.  I'm number five.  I'll probably be the least talkative of the bunch.  I prefer to listen.  Plus, Brother John usually says what I'm thinking, but he says it much more eloquently. *



He does the same for me as well!


----------



## Les

> _Originally posted by M F _
> 
> *I count four, no make that five of us AKKI members now. *



Monty,

I make it six, but I might have missed someone.

Les


----------



## Les

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> *Monty,
> 
> I make it six, but I might have missed someone.
> 
> Les *




Hells Teeth, I did miss someone! It's seven of us.


Les


----------



## Brother John

I'm with the AKKI!!!

www.akki.com

later..
Your Brother
John


----------



## Brother John

> I count four, no make that five of us AKKI members now. I'm number five. I'll probably be the least talkative of the bunch. I prefer to listen. Plus, Brother John usually says what I'm thinking, but he says it much more eloquently.



Thanks M F.
I'll try to watch my Ps and Qs if I'm to be eloguent and all that...
:drinkbeer 
Your Brother
John


----------



## Brother John

Hey Don
This turned out to be very interesting... why not keep it going.
Try this:
take the top five associations out, add in others that you didn't have room to put in... like the AKKI, Tracy's and others.
just thought it would be interesting to see how that 'others' catagory gets worked out.
Your Brother
John

PS: Plus it should be noted that many associations have their own web-sites and their members stick to those. Not everyone knows about martial talk. Knowledge of the site might get talked about in some schools more than others... that's why it won't be a scientific poling. 
cool
but not scientific.


----------



## M F

Les, I counted you.  There was another AKKI member that I saw a little bit after I posted, but I can't remember who it is at the moment.  Jeff was one that I didn't count, but not the one I'm thinking of.  There may be eight.  The more the merrier.


----------



## Mace

Add one more to the AKKI count!!
Mace


----------



## Les

> _Originally posted by Mace _
> 
> *Add one more to the AKKI count!!
> Mace *



I had counted you. Here's my list;

Mace
Les
Pineapple Head
Kenpo Yahoo
Bill Smith
Brother John
Phoenix
M.F.


----------



## Mace

Les,
 I think Brother John has a student on the boards you may have missed, JD. I'll let him verify that though.
Sean


----------



## M F

Mace,
You were the one I noticed earlier, but couldn't remember.  If JD is on here, would that make nine?


----------



## True2Kenpo

Fellow Kenpoists,

This post is creating interesting results!

Right now I am independent and I just wanted to get a feel for why people choose the certain associations that they do compared to others?  Did you shop around, or just felt you knew which one you wanted to be a part of?

Good journey.

Respectfully In Kenpo,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## Seig

I "shopped" around until I found an assosciation that had beliefs and a vision that were common to mine.


----------



## Les

Mace

You're right. That makes nine of us.

But the others all seem to be really nice guys (and girls) too.

Les


----------



## GouRonin

Most associations are nice for those long cold nights when you want to get screwed by someone.

I trust people...not organizations.


----------



## JD_Nelson

> You were the one I noticed earlier, but couldn't remember. If JD is on here, would that make nine?



yes it is true.  I just celebrated my 1 year anniversary in both Martial Arts, Kenpo, and the AKKI.  

I registered very early with Martial Talk and have followed it closely.   It is nice to see more AKKI members join this site.  

Brother John is my instructor so I let him do most of the talking!!

  :rofl: 


:asian: 

JD


----------



## Les

> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _
> 
> *Brother John is my instructor so I let him do most of the talking!!
> JD *



How could anyone stop him?

(Good job he mostly talks sense)


Les


----------



## brianhunter

Geeeezzzzz look at the write in campaign for the AKKI...you guys are alright I dont care what brother john says when your not around  Kidding


----------



## GouRonin

Why is it the AKKI, and the IKKA and a few other organizations have it in their mandate to NOT allow their members to be members of OTHER kenpo organizations?


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Why is it the AKKI, and the IKKA and a few other organizations have it in their mandate to NOT allow their members to be members of OTHER kenpo organizations?
> *



Very good question!  Why is that??


----------



## Mace

Gou,
 I'm having a difficult time finding that mandate in the AKKI handbook of do's and don'ts. What page did you find it on?

 As for myself not WANTING to join another association, well, I guess I'm just loyal to the AKKI. These guys hit and move the way I want to and I have no reason to go anywhere else. If there's someone I want to take a seminar with, that option is available unless there is another mandate that I'm unaware of. 

Mace


----------



## Les

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Why is it the AKKI, and the IKKA and a few other organizations have it in their mandate to NOT allow their members to be members of OTHER kenpo organizations?
> *



Gou,

I've been a member of the AKKi since it's inception, and no-one has ever told me that I can't be a member of anything else.

The thing is, if an Association is giving you what you want, why would you want to be in another?

When I can, I attend seminars put on by other associations, and no-one says I shouldn't go to them. If fact, if I mention to Mr Paul Mills that I'm going to a seminar with such and such an instructor, he sometimes has an interesting story to tell about that person, and ALWAYS asks me to pass on his best regards.

Les


----------



## brianhunter

> _Originally posted by Les _
> 
> [B
> 
> 
> If fact, if I mention to Mr Paul Mills that I'm going to a seminar with such and such an instructor, he sometimes has an interesting story to tell about that person, and ALWAYS asks me to pass on his best regards.
> 
> Les [/B]



Thats the way it should be! Its shouldnt be a "that guy sucks" thing...Everyone has their strengths and its nice to be exposed to as many aspects of the art as possible...I think we all have something to learn from each other..I think its getting to be that way now and I like that.


----------



## GouRonin

Next time you speak with Mr. Mills make sure you tell him that you are joining another association as well as the AKKI.


----------



## ikenpo

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Why is it the AKKI, and the IKKA and a few other organizations have it in their mandate to NOT allow their members to be members of OTHER kenpo organizations?
> *



Any example of one that isn't that way is the OAKKA, under Dave Hebler...

4. Exclusive Membership: OAKKA does not require that its members belong exclusively to OAKKA. We encourage the support of all worthy Kenpo organizations.

http://www.oakka.com/mission4.html


----------



## meni

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *Why is it the AKKI, and the IKKA and a few other organizations have it in their mandate to NOT allow their members to be members of OTHER kenpo organizations?
> *



 organizations are afraid that you will see :

1. How bad they are 
2.what are missing? 
3.that the fees are too high
4.that you perhaps have some questions 
5. That your instructors arent always accurate 
And so on and so forth!

M


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> *Any example of one that isn't that way is the OAKKA, under Dave Hebler...*



Dave Hebler RAwKs!

I LoooOOOoooove that guy!

:boing1: :boing2: :boing1:


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by meni _
> 
> *organizations are afraid that you will see :
> 
> 1. How bad they are
> 2.what are missing?
> 3.that the fees are too high
> 4.that you perhaps have some questions
> 5. That your instructors arent always accurate
> And so on and so forth!
> 
> M *



I have to totally agree with that.  I believe the same thing.


----------



## meni

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> 
> *I have to totally agree with that.  I believe the same thing. *



And the funny thing that most people (except Gou) dont even complain about it, it became part of the cost of learning any art
Come in and pay more!


----------



## cdhall

> _Originally posted by meni _
> 
> *organizations are afraid that you will see :
> 
> 1. How bad they are
> 2.what are missing?
> 3.that the fees are too high
> 4.that you perhaps have some questions
> 5. That your instructors arent always accurate
> And so on and so forth!
> 
> M *



Or perhaps more likely that

"No one can serve two masters. Either he will hate the one and love the other, or he will be devoted to the one and despise the other."
Matthew 6:24

I mean, if you are a member of an organization that supports you with training and so on, and you support them with your membership and feedback, then how can you serve two organizations equally?

Can you be a member of two churches?  Does your teacher let you study another art (particularly before Black Belt when you might have more time on your hands to experiment with other material)?  Do you work 2 jobs?  Do you have 2 girlfriends?

Think about it. It is not impossible to do these things, but it is more likely that you will be successful when you are focused on what you are doing.

Now, if you are just bleeding your organization and not giving anything back to them, then sure, why not bleed more than one.  If you are in a healthy relationship then you should not need to be in two organizations.

I admit I am spoiled.  While I can not join another Kenpo organization I can go to pretty much any tournament, seminar, school, function or whatever I want to so long as I continue training regularly at my school. 

I am also allowed and encouraged to speak up and provide feedback to my Association on my thoughts and ideas, but it is only feedback, I don't run the place.

If you are in a good situation then you should be happy where you are, if investigation reveals that you are being denied something you want or need then you might have a good reason to leave.  But otherwise I think the concept of supporting an organization is in oppposition to you belonging to more than one.


----------



## meni

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you be a member of two churches?  Does your teacher let you study another art (particularly before Black Belt when you might have more time on your hands to experiment with other material)?  Do you work 2 jobs?  Do you have 2 girlfriends?
> 
> . *



i I beg the differ
There is a big different, what happened if one of the Churches\in my case synagogues or jobs can offer you more then only one perspective 
(Im not going to bring up 2 girlfriends)
What happens if once a year a great pastor/rabbi/leader/speaker comes to town and five a great sermon maybe about only one specific issue are you a traitor by leasing to him/her?
Or maybe you try to explore and expand your mind 
I dont see the problem with exposure to other are 

In kenpo it's the same specifically with the firs generation of student of Mr. parker each one have is own personal perspective about the man the art the way the techniques list and so on  
Dont see what so wrong and especially when the organizations have a camp the usually do bring deferent people from the deferent organization to speak!


----------



## ikenpo

> _Originally posted by cdhall _
> 
> *Or perhaps more likely that
> 
> "No one can serve two masters. Either he will hate the one and love the other, or he will be devoted to the one and despise the other."
> Matthew 6:24
> 
> I mean, if you are a member of an organization that supports you with training and so on, and you support them with your membership and feedback, then how can you serve two organizations equally?
> 
> Can you be a member of two churches?  Does your teacher let you study another art (particularly before Black Belt when you might have more time on your hands to experiment with other material)?  Do you work 2 jobs?  Do you have 2 girlfriends?
> 
> Think about it. It is not impossible to do these things, but it is more likely that you will be successful when you are focused on what you are doing.
> 
> Now, if you are just bleeding your organization and not giving anything back to them, then sure, why not bleed more than one.  If you are in a healthy relationship then you should not need to be in two organizations.
> 
> I admit I am spoiled.  While I can not join another Kenpo organization I can go to pretty much any tournament, seminar, school, function or whatever I want to so long as I continue training regularly at my school.
> 
> I am also allowed and encouraged to speak up and provide feedback to my Association on my thoughts and ideas, but it is only feedback, I don't run the place.
> 
> If you are in a good situation then you should be happy where you are, if investigation reveals that you are being denied something you want or need then you might have a good reason to leave.  But otherwise I think the concept of supporting an organization is in oppposition to you belonging to more than one. *



I guess my only comments would be the religious references are unnecessary and somewhat disturbing. Why misuse the good book simply to make a point on the martial arts, of all things? The one true master of this system passed in December 1990, God rest his soul.

Some people do have 2 jobs (particularly in today's economy) and I can't speak to the girlfriend thing (5 yrs happily married). The question is why are WE so quick to shoot something down and dismiss it as wrong because it's not the way YOU do it. 

If someone said, "well, why are you (the generic you) a member of the AKSC and your organization" the answer (or excuse) would be, "well, that's different". And it always is when judgemental people are questioned about THEIR choices. I'm not speaking directly of you Doug, I consider you a friend, hell, I invited you to stay with me when your down here in December. But someone has to speak to the dangerous trend of Kenpo people assuming that their Kenpo Journey is the only way, otherwise it must be wrong.

Respectfully, jb:asian:


----------



## Les

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> * I can't speak to the girlfriend thing (5 yrs happily married).
> 
> Respectfully, jb*



I can also boast 5 yrs of happy marriage.

We were married for 13 years, but we had 5 happy ones.

Les


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by meni _
> *And the funny thing that most people (except Gou) dont even complain about it, it became part of the cost of learning any art
> Come in and pay more! *



You know, in the old days philosophers would go to their places of work and stand and discuss their thoughts with students. The students would come to listen. The teachers would then take the results of the day and meet with the other teachers and discuss the outcome.

The teachers often would use outright bribery to get students to listen to them and go to their classes so competition was tight for students. Yet at the end of the day the teachers would all meet and work together, hoping their combined knowledge would keep them ahead of their students.

In secret, the students were also meeting, although they were not supposed to. Soon, the students were not only on the same level as the teachers but were surpassing them in ways the teachers never imagined.

The teachers at first thought to keep them down but it was soon apparent that this was a futile idea. So they banded together to offer themselves to the student bodies as a whole. Offering classes that students could pick and choose from at will. They could get a solid foundation and then branch off in any direction of study they wanted but would always have access to the different departments of thought.

These places were often said to contain all the known thoughts and ideas of the then known universe and there were a few of these places around the world. So they called these places _"universities."_

...and now you know...the rest of the story.


----------



## brianhunter

WOW Gou...brilliant concept when you think about it.... maybe money has ruined another great thing for the world.


----------



## meni

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *These places were often said to contain all the known thoughts and ideas of the then known universe and there were a few of these places around the world. So they called these places "universities."
> 
> ...and now you know...the rest of the story.
> *



So now we can call Gou "professor"


----------



## Goldendragon7

Let's not get carried away with this.

:asian:


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *You know, in the old days philosophers would go to their places of work and stand and discuss their thoughts with students. The students would come to listen. The teachers would then take the results of the day and meet with the other teachers and discuss the outcome.
> 
> The teachers often would use outright bribery to get students to listen to them and go to their classes so competition was tight for students. Yet at the end of the day the teachers would all meet and work together, hoping their combined knowledge would keep them ahead of their students.
> 
> In secret, the students were also meeting, although they were not supposed to. Soon, the students were not only on the same level as the teachers but were surpassing them in ways the teachers never imagined.
> 
> The teachers at first thought to keep them down but it was soon apparent that this was a futile idea. So they banded together to offer themselves to the student bodies as a whole. Offering classes that students could pick and choose from at will. They could get a solid foundation and then branch off in any direction of study they wanted but would always have access to the different departments of thought.
> 
> These places were often said to contain all the known thoughts and ideas of the then known universe and there were a few of these places around the world. So they called these places "universities."
> 
> ...and now you know...the rest of the story.
> *



Where did you get this story from???    Show me the "money"!


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> 
> Some people do have 2 jobs (particularly in today's economy) and I can't speak to the girlfriend thing (5 yrs happily married). The question is why are WE so quick to shoot something down and dismiss it as wrong because it's not the way YOU do it.
> 
> 
> Respectfully, jb:asian: [/B]




Good question.  I thought Kenpo was all about accepting differences in the Martial Arts, as long as the concept behind whatever it is works.


----------



## Brother John

Look, I go visit my folks for the weekend and come back and I find my "Friends" saying this about me...


> quote: Originally posted by JD_Nelson


So shall I shut up?

Just Jokin...
I know I say a lot! Too much probably.
That's OK.
Least I don't keep you gussing.

Your Brother
John


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by meni _
> *So now we can call Gou "professor*



Awwww...gee, thanx.



> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7_
> * OH Please... Let's not get carried away with this.
> *



Hey, nobody likes to see professional jealousy mister!
:shrug:


----------



## Brother John

> Brother John is my instructor so I let him do most of the talking!!


There...

About this whole Joining more than one association thing...
why would you want to????

I love Kenpo. I really do. I want to do as much with it as I can (hope to be a full time instructor some day, for now...part timer). I believe in the rifle approach rather than the shotgun. I FOCUS on the AKKI. I love to trade ideas and such with others from other branches of Kenpo Karate, but my training and thought is bent on the curriculum that's been shared with me in the AKKI. To split my focus is to divide my forward motion. If the curriculums were more similar maybe it would be different..maybe. But Mr. Mills has made sufficient changes to the art and it's instruction that to study a different branch would slow my progress and growth in the one I am in. Sure it would give me insights and such, no issue there. But I'm currently digging deeper into what I have. Believe me, I've got enough on my Kenpo plate being in ONE association!!
Others can do what they want. 
Honestly I'm not certain about the whole "Can a person in the AKKI belong to other associations" issue. 
I just don't see why I'd want to join more than one. I see tons of benefit w/in the one I'm already active in.

Just a thought.
Also: Some guys here seems to be getting insulting about other associations and branches of Kenpo. That's a shame. It's why I don't go to other sites/forums as much. Was hoping to get away from such childishness here.

Your Brother
John


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *About this whole Joining more than one association thing...
> why would you want to????*



Why would you not want to?



> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *I believe in the rifle approach rather than the shotgun. I FOCUS on the AKKI. I love to trade ideas and such with others from other branches of Kenpo Karate, but my training and thought is bent on the curriculum that's been shared with me in the AKKI. To split my focus is to divide my forward motion. If the curriculums were more similar maybe it would be different..maybe. But Mr. Mills has made sufficient changes to the art and it's instruction that to study a different branch would slow my progress and growth in the one I am in. Sure it would give me insights and such, no issue there. But I'm currently digging deeper into what I have. Believe me, I've got enough on my Kenpo plate being in ONE association!!*



Your opinion is this and that's great. If you've found what you're looking for and you're happy then stick with it and keep at it. All the best to you.

Your answer that there have been enough changes etc to warrant not bothering to look into other associations is a valid one, at least I think it is.



> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *Others can do what they want. *



Which is what most people do anyway.



> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *Just a thought.
> Also: Some guys here seems to be getting insulting about other associations and branches of Kenpo. That's a shame. It's why I don't go to other sites/forums as much. Was hoping to get away from such childishness here.*



I disagree. I have seen nothing petty at all regarding this issue. It's being discussed with a great deal more level headedness and decorum than anywhere else I have seen. Perhaps I am not seeing it but if it is please point it out.


----------



## ikenpo

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> 
> *There...
> 
> About this whole Joining more than one association thing...
> why would you want to????
> 
> I love Kenpo. I really do. I want to do as much with it as I can (hope to be a full time instructor some day, for now...part timer). I believe in the rifle approach rather than the shotgun. I FOCUS on the AKKI. I love to trade ideas and such with others from other branches of Kenpo Karate, but my training and thought is bent on the curriculum that's been shared with me in the AKKI. To split my focus is to divide my forward motion. If the curriculums were more similar maybe it would be different..maybe. But Mr. Mills has made sufficient changes to the art and it's instruction that to study a different branch would slow my progress and growth in the one I am in. Sure it would give me insights and such, no issue there. But I'm currently digging deeper into what I have. Believe me, I've got enough on my Kenpo plate being in ONE association!!
> Others can do what they want.
> Honestly I'm not certain about the whole "Can a person in the AKKI belong to other associations" issue.
> I just don't see why I'd want to join more than one. I see tons of benefit w/in the one I'm already active in.
> 
> Just a thought.
> Also: Some guys here seems to be getting insulting about other associations and branches of Kenpo. That's a shame. It's why I don't go to other sites/forums as much. Was hoping to get away from such childishness here.
> 
> Your Brother
> John *



John,

I definitely see where you coming from, but once again your journey isn't everyone elses journey. Many will choose not to participate in such a modified Parker curriculum, and do consider it blasphemy. But seeing Mr. Mills in action on tape I see why no one is squaking too loud. The man can bring it, I have to give him that. 

I'm not one of those guys that are all about, "whatever floats your boat". That's not my thing. But I respect the fact that, that is your thing. Particularly if your situation warrants it. 

If I hear my brother(sister) saying something that I think is limiting in his (her) perspective, or that doesn't really represent just how good of a person they really are, then I'm going to say something if I care anything about them. Does that mean I don't like them anymore? No, just that I love them and the system enough to say something. That said I'll quote Mr. Trejo and say, "I know when to keep my mouth shut" as well. But if I really care I'll say something. If I don't care about them, I won't say a word....that's the Kenpo way. 

jb:asian:


----------



## Brother John

> Why would you not want to?


  Well, like you said, I'm very satisfied with what I am learning and doing in the AKKI. I'm sticking with it and keeping at it, just like you said. It's not that other branches of Kenpo are wrong or bad or worse or anything... I'm just completely happy with what's on my plate - so why go for seconds when I haven't finished my 'firsts'? That's all I'm saying.



> I disagree. I have seen nothing petty at all regarding this issue. It's being discussed with a great deal more level headedness and decorum than anywhere else I have seen. Perhaps I am not seeing it but if it is please point it out.



Let me show you what I was getting at:
Meni, in response to a question about why the akki or ikka, and such organizations, prohibit dual membership, said that they would be afraid you'd see:
1. How bad they are 
2.what are missing? 
3.that the fees are too high
4.that you perhaps have some questions 
5. That your instructors arent always accurate 
And so on and so forth!

So, if it is taken that the answer was suited to the question, then it was indicated that perhaps the akki or ikka were 'afraid' of these things from their members. Would you want these claimed of the group that you are loyal to? (that's a question for anyone, not just my friend Gou) This list and it's implications do seem to me to be petty and beneath the usually high standards of my brother's, such as Meni.   
Others jumped on board with this:



> I have to totally agree with that. I believe the same thing.



Look, I don't want to start OR join in with anything that boils the water, but it did seem that the AKKI, along with it's parent organization, was being put down.
thanks for hearing me out...
Your Brother
John


----------



## GouRonin

No worries.


----------



## Brother John

hey man, 
I'll get right to it...:asian: 


> Many will choose not to participate in such a modified Parker curriculum, and do consider it blasphemy.


yes, some will see it like this, but I'd pose to these persons that they probably don't really fully grasp Mr. Parker's intentions in the creation of his curriculum. He didn't create a system for the students to serve, but a system to serve the students. He was all about change, and the most maliable thing to change was the curriculum. Something he did with many of his students is to teach them to change, make changes, inovate and create. Mr. Mills has gone on to do exactly as he feels his instructor taught him to do and wanted him to do. Pretty simple. As it's said: "If you wish to revere a man, don't seek to walk in his footsteps; rather seek what he saught." What he always saught was a better Kenpo, a better way to think about it and a better way to do it...and especially a better curriculum. And that has been Mr. Mills passion; as well as other of Mr. Parker's students. Some have traditionalized Kenpo. That's their choice, I've got no problem with it... but it doesn't seem to be Mr. Parker's desire.



> But seeing Mr. Mills in action on tape I see why no one is squaking too loud. The man can bring it, I have to give him that.


OH MAN can he Bring IT!!! OUCH. But the thing that can't be conveyed by any video is that he can pass IT along to others quite well too. More than being able to execute Kenpo well, he is a masterful teacher and leader as well.



> If I hear my brother(sister) saying something that I think is limiting in his (her) perspective, or that doesn't really represent just how good of a person they really are, then I'm going to say something if I care anything about them.



I gotta admit man, I don't see what you are getting at here....
Oh well. Maybe you are just saying you have a good heart.
OK...
Your Brother
John


----------



## meni

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Let me show you what I was getting at:
> Meni, in response to a question about why the akki or ikka, and such organizations, prohibit dual membership, said that they would be afraid you'd see:
> 1. How bad they are
> 2.what are missing?
> 3.that the fees are too high
> 4.that you perhaps have some questions
> 5. That your instructors aren&#146;t always accurate
> And so on and so forth!
> 
> So, if it is taken that the answer was suited to the question, then it was indicated that perhaps the akki or ikka were 'afraid' of these things from their members. Would you want these claimed of the group that you are loyal to? (that's a question for anyone, not just my friend Gou) This list and it's implications do seem to me to be petty and beneath the usually high standards of my brother's, such as Meni.
> *



No no no absolutely not in any way shape or form I intend to offend any organization or members of thoes organizations

I talk about the general consensus of most people not to ask any question not to compare quality, linage, curriculum, cost, and so and so fort just follow the leader with a big MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
And its not only about martial arts but it surly clearly cut in our case

In my opinion a student of kenpo (if not all arts) have to ask more questions just because this is a huge part of Ed parker's tradition


So go ask!


----------



## Brother John

No worries....
 

Your Brother
John


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> 
> 
> Others jumped on board with this:
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I don't want to start OR join in with anything that boils the water, but it did seem that the AKKI, along with it's parent organization, was being put down.
> thanks for hearing me out...
> Your Brother
> John [/B]



Sorry John...I didn't mean anything toward you or AKKI!  I guess i was thinking outloud!  And probably shouldn't have posted that.  Sorry man!


----------



## Elfan

Kenpo2000 (Skip Hancock and co.)


----------



## Brother John

> Sorry John...I didn't mean anything toward you or AKKI! I guess i was thinking outloud! And probably shouldn't have posted that. Sorry man!


I know you weren't meaning to be rude. 
Honestly, when I met you I knew you were a good person.

Your Brother
John

and now, as Elfan said:
back to your regularly scheduled poll.


----------



## meni

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> 
> *
> and now, as Elfan said:
> back to your regularly scheduled poll. *


By the way how many organizations are out there?


----------



## Goldendragon7

Now the better question.......... It's not "how many" but rather how many "good" associations are out there. 

Answer ........   very few!

:asian:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Now the better question.......... It's not "how many" but rather how many "good" associations are out there.
> 
> Answer ........   very few!
> 
> :asian: *



I'm good, and I have Dc's, Tess, and Seigs endorsements!


----------



## jfarnsworth

HUH


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *HUH   *



What's got you confused Jason? 


Tess


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *I'm good, and I have Dc's, Tess, and Seigs endorsements! *



Endorsing we go.. endorsing we gooo.. Hi ho the IKKO endorsing .. we gooooo..


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _*
> I'm good, and I have Dc's, Tess, and Seigs endorsements!
> *



hee hee (little does he know of our diabolical plan) Yes - Yes endorsements for Ricardo...... 

Muuuuuha haa haahahaaaaaaaaaa

divide and conquer...

Ricardo> :uhohh: :shooter:


----------



## Brother John

Mr. Conaster....
I was just wondering..


> Now the better question.......... It's not "how many" but rather how many "good" associations are out there.


what, to you, constitutes a "good" association and a "Bad" one???
Thanks for sharing...
Your Brother
John


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Brother John _*
> What, to you, constitutes a "good" association and a "Bad" one??? Thanks for sharing... Your BrotherJohn
> *



To me, an association is one that is led by a Knowledgeable Instructor with an acredited background, that loves to teach and share Kenpo.  The curriculum is well based and fortified by the teachings of Ed Parker, and the methods of instruction are well defined and progressive.  

There is always an open line to get help for the instructors and students alike.  Honesty and Credibility is also a big issue as there are many today claiming advanced ranks that are self issued.   Basics must be taught and trained continually and reinforced thru proper promotions that truly have student skills growing and being developed vs. testing just for acqusition and monetary gain. 

Logic must  be a foundational aspect as well as the accurate history of American Kenpo and who did what and when.   Kenpo is rich in traditions but we are not required to be dominated by them.  Respectful and well mannered Instructors and students are a tradition in Kenpo that I see losing ground.   Respect others point of views and allow them their perspective even if it may differ from yours.   Mr. Parker always gave and received respect and was always polite and well mannered unlike many of today.  

A  good organization hides nothing but encourages research and openness but on a timely basis.  You don't send 1st graders out to talk with college professors until they have developed skills and maturity so as to ask intelligent questions and not just juvenile jabber.  

Standardization as well as variable, knowledgeable options and how to utilize them is paramount in the development of excellent students.  A camaraderie and loyalty between the different instructors and studios around the world and constant sharing and expansion of ideas.  Learn the old, evaluate, then research and develop the new.

In the end a true treasure......... a quality product in the attitude, skills and actions of all the members involved.

:asian:


----------



## Brother John

You reaffirmed my faith that I am in the right place then!!
Thanks!
Your Brother
John
:asian:


----------



## meni

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Now the better question.......... It's not "how many" but rather how many "good" associations are out there.
> 
> Answer ........   very few!
> 
> :asian: *



Well said but Im sure that each member of a respectful organization will defines his/hers organization as good 
So how many organizations are there?


----------



## Elfan

http://www.pcwood.com/kenpo/patches/ 

That site has a huge collection of pictures of patches.  That should cover most kenpo associaitons although not all those patches are from associaitons and some associations probably don't have  a patch there.   It should give you an idea of just how many their are though...


----------



## Brother John

Just wondering what this means:


> A turin turambar turun ambartanen.


thanks
Your Brother
John


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by meni _*
> So how many organizations are there?
> *



At my last count....... just under 100, but probably about a dozen or so are truly credible.

imho
:asian:


----------



## meni

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *At my last count....... just under 100, but probably about a dozen or so are truly credible.
> 
> imho
> :asian: *


Yep that what I thought, how many of them are ran by E.Parker first generation students?


----------



## Elfan

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> 
> *Just wondering what this means:
> 
> A turin turambar turun ambartanen.
> 
> thanks
> Your Brother
> John *



When J.R.R. Tolkien was writing his mythology that eventually was published in part in _The Simarlillion_  one of the stories is the tragedy of a man who takes the name Turin Turambar.  He is a mighty warrior (slays dragons and all that) but his life is beset by tragedy (kills his best friend by mistake, family and friends killed due to his actions, folly leads to a city being destroyed, werid relashionship with a half-sister etc).   The name he takes to hide his identity, Turin Turambar, means master of doom.  However, in the end he cant avoid his fate and dies a sad death.  Anyway his tomb reads the phrase you commeneted on, it means "Master of Doom by doom masterd."  It just struck me when I read it years ago and I've used it as a forum quote for years.  Kind of a personal thing for me as well.  I like to think I have free will and can choose my own destinty but their is always that nagging fear that I can't and will realize that at the end.


----------



## Les

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> 
> *When J.R.R. Tolkien was writing his mythology that eventually was published in part in The Simarlillion  one of the stories is the tragedy of a man who takes the name Turin Turambar.  He is a mighty warrior (slays dragons and all that) but his life is beset by tragedy (kills his best friend by mistake, family and friends killed due to his actions, folly leads to a city being destroyed, werid relashionship with a half-sister etc).   The name he takes to hide his identity, Turin Turambar, means master of doom.  However, in the end he cant avoid his fate and dies a sad death.  Anyway his tomb reads the phrase you commeneted on, it means "Master of Doom by doom masterd."  It just struck me when I read it years ago and I've used it as a forum quote for years.  Kind of a personal thing for me as well.  I like to think I have free will and can choose my own destinty but their is always that nagging fear that I can't and will realize that at the end. *



John,

I thought everyone knew that.  

Les


----------



## Brother John

> When J.R.R. Tolkien was writing his mythology that eventually was published in part in The Simarlillion



I LOVE J.R.R. Tolkien. When the movie came out last year I saw it 6 times. Now I own a copy and have watched it many more. I've been reading the books for the first time too. I read "The Hobit" when I was younger and it was OK. Never did get around to the Rings until just last year before the movie started. I'm most of the way through the 3rd book now and loving it!!!
Plan on reading the Simarilillion next.

Later...
Your Brother
John

PS: Hey Wes.... Suuuure I knew that. Of course. Don't be silly. 
I was just............testing him.
Yeah.. that's it.

"...Not all that wonder are lost..."


----------



## Elfan

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> 
> *"...Not all that wonder are lost..." *




Just as "not all those who _wander_  are lost" ;-)


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *Endorsing we go.. endorsing we gooo.. Hi ho the IKKO endorsing .. we gooooo..  *



Hey Tess

You haven't been around much lately.  Did that hansome hubby of yours sweep you off to a romantic holiday or something?


----------



## Seig

or something!


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *Hey Tess
> 
> You haven't been around much lately.  Did that hansome hubby of yours sweep you off to a romantic holiday or something?
> 
> *



Hiya Dot~!!

well the or something is right~!!    Actually I've been working on a project with Mr. C. which takes all of my time outside of the studio!!  When the project is Complete.. I'm going to need a Holiday for sure~!!  :rofl: 
I hope all is well with you  

Hugs

Tess


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *Hiya Dot~!!
> 
> well the or something is right~!!    Actually I've been working on a project with Mr. C. which takes all of my time outside of the studio!!  When the project is Complete.. I'm going to need a Holiday for sure~!!  :rofl:
> I hope all is well with you
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Tess *



Is this top secret?


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Is this top secret? *




Hmmms.. Have you been told what 'It' is? Ricardo? I don't want to have to send Seig and Mr. C. on a mission...:apv: 

When the time is right.. All shall be unveiled.. 

*dissolving into the mist*


----------



## Brother John

> Just as "not all those who wander are lost"



Yeah...
spelling has never been my strong suit...
soot
sout

whatever..

Truth is, when I really care or when it's a very long post, I first write it out in Word to spell check, then cut and paste here.
Oh well...

Content over correctness...
Your Bruthur
John


----------



## Elfan

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> 
> *Yeah...
> spelling has never been my strong suit...
> soot
> sout
> 
> whatever..
> *



My spelling is atrotious as well.  I don't know what I would do without a spell checker.


----------



## Les

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> 
> *My spelling is atrotious as well.  I don't know what I would do without a spell checker. *



Hmmm...

Actually, it's ATROCIOUS, but we know what you mean.  

Something I've always wondered about....

How come the word PHONETICALLY isn't spelled the way it sounds?  


Les


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon

IKCA


Chicago Green
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Hmmms.. Have you been told what 'It' is? Ricardo? I don't want to have to send Seig and Mr. C. on a mission...:apv:
> 
> When the time is right.. All shall be unveiled..
> 
> *dissolving into the mist* *



I dare not anger the "Queen of Pain!"

I shall withdraw my request immediately!


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *I dare not anger the "Queen of Pain!"
> 
> I shall withdraw my request immediately! *



Wow Ricardo.. this is an old Thread hahaaa.. I had to stop and reread alot to figure out what we were talking about ~!!!


no not wise to anger the Queen of Pain :EG:


----------



## Billy Lear

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Wow Ricardo.. this is an old Thread hahaaa.. I had to stop and reread alot to figure out what we were talking about ~!!!
> 
> 
> no not wise to anger the Queen of Pain :EG: *



He needs a boot to the groin.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *He needs a boot to the groin.  *



I agree.    :rofl:


----------



## Sandor

Is it too late to change my vote? It sure would help me to stop having to lick salt out of my wounds... yuk yuk


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *He needs a boot to the groin.  *




Yes most assuredly he does... But I have other 'ways' of delivering pain... :EG:


----------



## lonekimono

how do i put my system in here??

     ACKKS

                     yours in kenpo


----------



## Goldendragon7

A day late and a dollar short again Lone Kimono ....... :rofl:


----------



## Billy Lear

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Yes most assuredly he does... But I have other 'ways' of delivering pain... :EG: *



Oh my virgin ears!!!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *Oh my virgin ears!!!  *


Oh right, I've _never_ heard you say anything off color......




I think someone needs to go wash their eyes out with soap.....


----------



## Billy Lear

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Oh right, I've never heard you say anything off color...... *



Hey dude, as long as it doesn't involve clothes pins, whips, chains, or gag-balls... I don't care... Hell, drop him on a fire hydrant or better yet make him wear a hot curling iron up his poop-chute.

Ricardo... I hope you know I'm only playing.  

Tess, your husband is a sick man. Sick I say!

Seig, your beyond help... I guess that's why I get along with you so well.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *Hey dude, as long as it doesn't involve clothes pins, whips, chains, or gag-balls... I don't care... Hell, drop him on a fire hydrant or better yet make him wear a hot curling iron up his poop-chute.
> 
> Ricardo... I hope you know I'm only playing.
> 
> Tess, your husband is a sick man. Sick I say!
> 
> Seig, your beyond help... I guess that's why I get along with you so well. *


Ya know, when I hear comments like that, it reminds me of my favorite song from West Side Story...
Gee Officer Krupke......


----------



## Billy Lear

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Ya know, when I hear comments like that, it reminds me of my favorite song from West Side Story...
> Gee Officer Krupke...... *



A snarl
A sneer
A whip that stings
These are a few of my favorite things...

 Dude, someone's gunna get mad at me for posting stuff like this... I just know it. Better break out the ammo and dig in... Here come the moderators  

:armed:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *A snarl
> A sneer
> A whip that stings
> These are a few of my favorite things...
> 
> Dude, someone's gunna get mad at me for posting stuff like this... I just know it. Better break out the ammo and dig in... Here come the moderators
> 
> :armed: *


Alas, I knew him well, Bill Lear.....


----------



## Billy Lear

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Alas, I knew him well, Bill Lear..... *



:flame: 

C'MON MAN, I AIN'T DEAD YET, WHAT THE HELL IS THIS? You what? Brought the marshmallows to roast over who's flamming body? Sheeesh, DON'T CHOKE! 

:soapbox:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *C'MON MAN, I AIN'T DEAD YET, WHAT THE HELL IS THIS? You what? Brought the marshmallows to roast over who flamming body? Sheeesh, DON'T CHOKE! :soapbox: *


Seek brave Billy Lear on the morrow and ye shall find him a grave man.






Marshmallows?   Hmmm....Billy Lear S'Mores??????:barf:


----------



## Billy Lear

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Seek brave Billy Lear on the morrow and ye shall find him a grave man.
> 
> Marshmallows?   Hmmm....Billy Lear S'Mores??????:barf: *



Come here! I'll roast those S'Mores for ya! :fart:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *Come here! I'll roast those S'Mores for ya! :fart: *


me thinks he doeth protest *too* much... 








It's when I start doing things like this that my parents think my education was wasted......


----------



## Billy Lear

:tank:

This section of the thread is now off limits. The brain fart that followed Seig's comment on education caused a slow moving E.M.P. which in turn will cause any normal PC to crash if it's user pauses long enough to respond on this topic.

:idunno:

Put down the keyboard, and step away from the computer... The radiation might have *"other"* adverse effects that we cannot control or be held responsible for.

:anic:

*Be affraid! Be very affraid!*


----------



## lonekimono

hey Dennis why is that?




                          yours in kenpo





> watch out,you can take a eye out with that


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Yes most assuredly he does... But I have other 'ways' of delivering pain... :EG: *



As Fraser Crane would say,"I'm listening!"


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *As Fraser Crane would say,"I'm listening!" *



*very wicked low throated growl*

ahhh as much as I would enjoy doing my utmost on you Ricardo.. unfortunately it's reserved for the elite I.K.K.O. Members......


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> [Bit's reserved for the elite I.K.K.O. Members...... [/B]



Are there any other kind of I.K.K.O. members?


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Are there any other kind of I.K.K.O. members?  *



Good point


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *
> 
> Tess, your husband is a sick man. Sick I say!
> 
> *



Well I don't think of him as being a sick man.. Definitely Twisted Billy.. Definitely twisted    


'The Queen of Pain'

Elite I.K.K.O Member


----------



## Billy Lear

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Well I don't think of him as being a sick man.. Definitely Twisted Billy.. Definitely twisted
> 
> 
> 'The Queen of Pain'
> 
> Elite I.K.K.O Member *



Oh yeah... he's sick, I get to hear the non watered down, guys only version of his thought process... Sheesh... they have a cozy room waiting for him at Arkam Asylum. :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *Oh yeah... he's sick, I get to hear the non watered down, guys only version of his thought process... Sheesh... they have a cozy room waiting for him at Arkam Asylum. :rofl: *



ahh so he's holding back on me eh.. I get the watered down version hmmms.. *pondering all *G*


----------



## Billy Lear

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *ahh so he's holding back on me eh.. I get the watered down version hmmms.. *pondering all *G* *




 KICK HIS *** TESS... HE DOESN'T DESERVE TO LIVE!
:angel:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> * KICK HIS *** TESS... HE DOESN'T DESERVE TO LIVE!
> :angel: *



Oh I shall have to use other wiles .. I do wanna keep him around


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> * KICK HIS *** TESS... HE DOESN'T DESERVE TO LIVE!
> :angel: *


You are going to pay for that...when they lock me away, remember, I'm likely to be your roomie........


----------



## Billy Lear

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *You are going to pay for that...when they lock me away, remember, I'm likely to be your roomie........ *



Then let's get the rules straight before that happens...

1. I don't care if you leave the seat on the toilet up or down as long as you clean up if your aim was off.

2. I get the bottom bunk (heat rises, and I'm not going to be on the recieving end when we have gas attacks from the crappy food).

3. Nobody steals my food. (Even if it is crappy.)

4. Snoring is not allowed. Snore and DIE!!! (I would expect the same treatment from you).

5. Spit at the gaurds after you dip... I don't want that black crap all over the inside of the sink. (Besides they might decide to try and tune you up afterwards, we'll need the practice for if we ever get out).

6. If we attempt to break out... you get to poke your head out first. (I don't wanna find out about the snipers in the guard towers by getting shot first).

7. Nobody's underwear but mine will be left on my bunk. (Hygene is important to me.)

8. No bed wetting! (I know you don't have a bladder problem, but I'm just clarifying this because I'll be in the bottom bunk. See rule number 2.)

9. Food fights will happen at least once a week, unless it's Kwanza, in which case we will have a food fight every day (until Kwanza is over) to protest famine in Africa.

10. My *** is exit only! (I don't care how much you miss your wife, I will never look that good.)


----------



## Rob_Broad

Time to buy soap on a rope.:rofl:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *Then let's get the rules straight before that happens...
> 
> 1. I don't care if you leave the seat on the toilet up or down as long as you clean up if your aim was off. *


First off, I almost never miss.  Second, I outrank you, you clean the toilet.


> *
> 2. I get the bottom bunk (heat rises, and I'm not going to be on the recieving end when we have gas attacks from the crappy food).*


Again, I outrank you, I choose which bunk.  I choose the top one, but you will have to kneel down so my fat **** can step up.


> *
> 3. Nobody steals my food. (Even if it is crappy.) *


That's ok, I'm on a diet.


> *
> 4. Snoring is not allowed. Snore and DIE!!! (I would expect the same treatment from you). *


I only sleep during daylight hours, so that is not an issue.  Besides I am a light sleeper, you try and climb up in MY bed and we will have a problem.


> *
> 5. Spit at the gaurds after you dip... I don't want that black crap all over the inside of the sink. (Besides they might decide to try and tune you up afterwards, we'll need the practice for if we ever get out).*


I spit where and when I want.  I have been known to sleep with my dip in, remember you are on the bottom bunk.  If the guards come after me, I am putting you in their way.


> *
> 6. If we attempt to break out... you get to poke your head out first. (I don't wanna find out about the snipers in the guard towers by getting shot first). *


Again, I outrank you, you go first.  Besides, I think I heard they only use rubber bullets at Arkham, you should be able to dodge those.


> *
> 7. Nobody's underwear but mine will be left on my bunk. (Hygene is important to me.) *


Then why do you keep wearing them on your head?


> *
> 8. No bed wetting! (I know you don't have a bladder problem, but I'm just clarifying this because I'll be in the bottom bunk. See rule number 2.)*


If there is a leak in the hose that goes from bunk to the toilet, then that is your problem.


> *
> 9. Food fights will happen at least once a week, unless it's Kwanza, in which case we will have a food fight every day (until Kwanza is over) to protest famine in Africa.*



How do you get food to fight?  Are you talking about trying to teach the animals Kenpo?  Or did you mean flinging food at people for no apparent reason?  C'mon, every one knows jello is for snortin not throwin.


> *
> 10. My *** is exit only! (I don't care how much you miss your wife, I will never look that good.)   *


What you and your @$$ do is your business.  You are 100% correct, you will never look as good as Tess, and what's more, I have already cut a deal that allows me spousal visits.  That means thatI get to see my wife and you get to sniff empty Twinkie wrappers.


----------



## Billy Lear

You're gunna try and pull rank on me... I'm looney remember? :rtfm: 

Rob wants some soap on a rope... lets get some and beat him with it!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Billy Lear _
> *You're gunna try and pull rank on me... I'm looney remember? :rtfm: *


But remember, they're locking me up first, taht means I'm crazier....


> *
> Rob wants some soap on a rope... lets get some and beat him with it!  *


With our luck, they'd only give us nerf soap.


----------



## Rob_Broad

You guys are both twisted little monkeys.  I didn't want he soap on a rope for myself it was for you guys that way you never drop it.  But since you have been rude to me after I tried to be nice I am gonna tell the warden to make sure the  guards get the guy with the 11 inch fingers to do your cavity search after each visitor.


----------



## KenpoTess

Gee if you both keep it up.. 'The Queen of Pain' will be sure to delve into my bag of 'tricks' for something that cures ya~!!

*rolling eyes heavenward* you, Seig and Billy, both need HELP~!!!
:EG:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *You guys are both twisted little monkeys.  I didn't want he soap on a rope for myself it was for you guys that way you never drop it.  But since you have been rude to me after I tried to be nice I am gonna tell the warden to make sure the  guards get the guy with the 11 inch fingers to do your cavity search after each visitor. *


See rule #10


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Gee if you both keep it up.. 'The Queen of Pain' will be sure to delve into my bag of 'tricks' for something that cures ya~!!*


Oh Goody!



> **rolling eyes heavenward* you, Seig and Billy, both need HELP~!!!
> :EG: *


Help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee:rofl:


----------



## stacks

Tracy's Kenpo 
learn it - love it - teach it 

stacks :2pistols:


----------



## RCastillo

> _Originally posted by stacks _
> *Tracy's Kenpo
> learn it - love it - teach it
> 
> stacks :2pistols: *



My sentiments, exactly.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Kenpo 2000


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Kenpo 2000 *


I'm not clear here.  Exactly what are you saying?


----------



## zoharroy

Kenpo2000 is my organization too

www.kenpo2000.com


----------



## CoolKempoDude

kenpo2000 is like Doc's Martial ARt Universiity??????????

who is the founder and current of this orginization ????


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> Kenpo2000 is like Doc's Martial ARt Universiity?
> *



No



> _Orig. posted by CoolKempoDude _*
> Who is the founder and current head of this orginization ????
> *



Skip Hancock


----------



## Thesemindz

The school I train at is ASE Kenpo Karate in Springfield, Missouri and we are a member of the Council of American Kenpo Karate.

-Rob


----------



## kidkarate

I am with the only true art of Professor William Kwai Sun Chow. The Chinese Kara-Ho Kempo Karate System, Germany Branch.


----------



## CoolKempoDude

> _Originally posted by kidkarate _
> *I am with the only true art of Professor William Kwai Sun Chow. The Chinese Kara-Ho Kempo Karate System, Germany Branch. *



please tell us more about your system HERE. thanks


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by kidkarate _
> *I am with the only true art of Professor William Kwai Sun Chow. The Chinese Kara-Ho Kempo Karate System, Germany Branch. *


Forgive me, but it sounds to me like you are trying to stir the pot.  How can there be one true art?  How is it you are in the Germany Branch and are an attorney from Wyoming?  Please clarify.


----------



## lonekimono

hey guys this person is a buttnut, and i don't  think Mr Sam would like this, or maybe jolly old St. nick put him up to it


----------



## TheRustyOne

IKKO


----------



## lonekimono

just having a little fun , what the heck i don't care what he thinks,  but look at it this way he must be good if he can be in to places at the same time


----------



## parkerkarate

WKKA, Mr. Joe Palanzo student all the way.

4-life


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon

artyon: 

L.T.K.K.A. member here  


Chicago Green Dragon
 :asian:


----------



## TIGER DRAGON FIGHT

Ussd-united Studios Of Self Defense Under Professor Charles Mattera On The West Coast.


----------



## KempoShaun

I'm with the Kempo Jutsu Kai International under Prof. Feliciano "Kimo" Ferreira.


----------



## scfgabe

AKKI


----------



## Doc

Rob_Broad said:
			
		

> Whose banner do you follow?  If the organization you belong to is not here please don't be offended, I only had room for 10.  But if it is not in the list let us know what the organization is.


I kinda like that "Martial Science University" thingy that teaches, (among other arts) SubLevel Four Kenpo.


----------



## Spin

AKKI :ultracool


----------



## WalkingthePath13578

IKCA



your brother in the arts,
Phyl Parsons
Raleigh, NC


----------



## Colin_Linz

I belong to WSKO (World Shorinji Kempo Organisation). It is the Shorinji Kempo governing body based in Tadotsu, Japan. It governs Shorinji Kempo in all 27 countries where it is practiced and has a membership of 1.5 million. So there is a few of us around, but not many in the west.


----------



## kevin kilroe

The PKS--Progressive Kenpo Systems.

www.progressivekenposystems.com


----------



## Simon Curran

European Kenpo Karate Association


----------



## Lanky

Rob,

My name's Mike.  I am a student of Tim Fancher's, the head instructor of the school in Columbia, Missouri.  I've never been a member of a forume but when searching for ASE related information, I stumbled upon this forume.

Just wanted to give a shout out to my fellow ASE American Kenpo Karate members.


----------



## asangria

Tai Kenpo under Bob Adams & Laura Bandy Adams


----------



## masherdong

As soon as I start my training in AK, I will be a part of Mr. Mill's AKKI Association.


----------



## Raven001

Tracy's Kenpo man though will be moving to EPAK soon


----------



## KenpoTess

Mod Note-

This thread is for which, if any, Kenpo Association/Organization are you affiliated with.



~Tess
-MT S. Mod


----------



## Kenpobuff

Glad this thread got back on track.

Was a member of the original WKKA (World Kenpo Karate Association) until it was disbanded.  Now a student of the founder's independent system, MSKK (Mitchell System Kenpo Karate).


----------



## parkerkarate

When was it disbanded? Because I know I am apart of it now.


----------



## Kenpo Mama

parkerkarate said:
			
		

> When was it disbanded? Because I know I am apart of it now.


Relax David - you are a part of "worldwide" kenpo karate assoc.  - it is still in existence. "world" kka is disbanded.

Donna :ultracool


----------



## parkerkarate

O I C. I was a little worried there for a sec.


----------



## Dan G

BKKU
(British Kenpo Karate Association)


----------



## rschoon

AKTS with Mr Sepulveda.  I will gladly be apart of any organization that he is in or the leader of.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

I don't exist.

D.


----------



## lonekimono10

I don't know if i put this in before but here it is,
 ackks, www.ackks.com  thats me


----------



## KenpoDave

Dan G said:
			
		

> BKK*U*
> (British Kenpo Karate *A*ssociation)



???


----------



## Doc

KenpoDave said:
			
		

> ???


BKKU is correct - British Kenpo Karate Union.

For myself, Martial Science University.


----------



## kenpoworks

BRITISH KENPO KARATE ASSOCIATION. 
The BKKA has been around since the 1970's, I think!.
Jackie Mc Vicar, Gary Ellis and Mervyn Ormond are a few of the notable Kenpoists to come from this organisation which was endorsed by Mr. Parker.
Please clarify or correct any of the above information.
Rich


----------



## Rick

Getting ready to come back to Kenpo with the IKKF (www.ikkfederation.com) run by Ms. Cogliandro and Mr. Velez at Revere Karate Academy (Ms. Cogliandro).  Used to study with the AKI with Mr. Coglinadro (Tony) but he closed up shop and moved to Maine.  The alphabet soup gets confusing, but it is nice to be able to have an instructor that sat at the feet of Mr. Parker as both of these people did.


----------



## Seabrook

Rick said:
			
		

> Getting ready to come back to Kenpo with the IKKF (www.ikkfederation.com) run by Ms. Cogliandro and Mr. Velez at Revere Karate Academy (Ms. Cogliandro). Used to study with the AKI with Mr. Coglinadro (Tony) but he closed up shop and moved to Maine. The alphabet soup gets confusing, but it is nice to be able to have an instructor that sat at the feet of Mr. Parker as both of these people did.


I didn't realize Doreen is running her own association. She's a very nice woman with a lot of Kenpo history. 

Good luck!

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## lonekimono10

She hits REALLY HARD i know:asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin

AKTS (American Kenpo Training System) 
http://www.akts.us/


----------



## Dan G

Doc said:
			
		

> BKKU is correct - British Kenpo Karate Union.
> 
> For myself, Martial Science University.


Thanks to KenpoDave and to Doc for spotting and correcting my extremely embarassing typo! Must have been half asleep when I posted...

Respectfully,

Dan


----------



## GRIM

Sorry i didn't read all 400 post but hopefully I'm still on thread. I am a part of the SWKKA under Sifu Rick Fowlerin Texas.


----------



## Doc

Dan G said:
			
		

> Thanks to KenpoDave and to Doc for spotting and correcting my extremely embarassing typo! Must have been half asleep when I posted...
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> Dan


And woke me up.....


----------



## Dan G

Doc said:
			
		

> And woke me up.....


Eternal vigilance is the price of accuracy!  

Thanks, will try not to wake you again!

Dan


----------



## nlkenpo

On a national level I'm with the Martial Arts Foundation Holland (MASH) and before that confuses anyone, the Dutch word for foundation is "stichting".

  Their website (of which I'm the webmaster) is www.kenpokarate.nl

  On an international level we work with the IKKF, who's website (which I also maintain) is www.ikkfederation.com, as mentioned before.

 And last but not least, there's a small and temporary organisation I'd like to point your attention to: the organisation of the IKC2006 in the Netherlands.

 This is a MASH run rganisation, in co-operation with the IKKF, but to join in everybody from any association who does any kind of Parkersystem Kenpo is most welcome!!!
  Website: www.ikc2006.nl

  Marcel
artyon:


----------



## DutchKenpo

Hello,

I am also with the (by marcel) above mentioned association,

grtz,


----------



## nlkenpo

And who might this "Dutchkenpo" be???  Probably someone I know, because there aren't too many Dutch IKKF members I don't know. :boxing: 

Marcel


----------



## DutchKenpo

Hello, 

Marcel it's me Bob, see you are posting here too.
Thought my avatar would give me away, but c u tomorrow at the school.

grtz,


----------



## masherdong

AKKI noobie here.  Just joined a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## kenpostart

first IKKA,
then followed by the "independet years"
then affiliated to the CKF and PKS
But I'm still using my "IKKA Europe Pass" !!!


----------



## bushidomartialarts

I'm independent. The minute you join an association, you open your head space to the infantile feuding that still goes on between those first gen seniors.


----------



## Doc

bushidomartialarts said:


> I'm independent. The minute you join an association, you open your head space to the infantile feuding that still goes on between those first gen seniors.



You might want to narrow your brush a bit. All first generation are not feuding with each other, although I will admit there may be a nutcase or two.


----------



## bushidomartialarts

Fair enough, Doc - there are plenty of seniors who don't participate. But y'all are in the minority.


----------



## Bob White

I agree with Doc. I believe there are more people working together than ever before. After our founders death a lot of us were in shock and looking for our own identity. Over the last 20 years relationships have been forged and friendships created. Personally I believe it is a direct result of training camps and social functions. Most of us had 30 year relationships built upon one weekend a year at Mr. Parker`s IKC in Long Beach. The camps and other social enviroments have given us a chance to interact with each other and discover there are more things we have in common that we have in differences. The opportunity to workout together and learn together, creates a friendlier atmosphere than a competitive environment does. Competitive atmospheres can get stressful from what I understand. lol 
I also think maturity has a lot to do with barriers being broken down.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## UKS

Icmaua,ikca


----------



## Don Daly

I'm in Lao Hou Kempo which came out of Okinawa Kempo - Kobu Do.  Also have trained with people from Shimpu-Kai Kempo.


----------



## Yondanchris

OKKA (Ohana Kenpo Karate Assc.) 
- Prof. Rich Hale
- Prof. Dave Crouch 

OKA (Open Kenpo Assoc) 
- Prof. Salantri

Kempo International (Kenpo/Kempo)
Mr. Jorn Brandt 
Mr. Joe Robello 

I am proud to be a part of each organization! But I enjoy training and learning from all assoc/studios 

Chris


----------



## Josh Oakley

Sandanchris said:


> OKKA (Ohana Kenpo Karate Assc.)
> - Prof. Rich Hale
> - Prof. Dave Crouch
> 
> Chris



Actually I will be joining this relatively soon, per Mr. Rainey's suggestion. The journal looks interesting!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Josh Oakley

I am in A.C. Rainey's Tiger and Dragon style Kenpo.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## K831

I've spent some time in a couple of the associations listed, but have been a member of the AKKI under Mr. Paul Mills for some years now.


----------



## celtic_crippler

You should have included "Kenpo Orphan" in the choices... LOL. I've learned over the years that it can become overly political, to the point of ignorning the fundamentals of the training. While I have belonged to organizations in the past, even some listed, I find it better for me to follow an individual path. To eqach their own, as long as they adhere to the principles laid down by SGM Parker... it's American Kenpo.


----------



## youngbraveheart

Go Shin Jitsu Kenpo/Chinese Kempo Federation.


----------

